# Revo S



## JohnK (Oct 6, 2010)

Anybody have one, like it or not? I kicked another shimano over the side and I aim to go back with cheaper stuff, thought these might fit the bill.


----------



## Meekstro (Oct 8, 2010)

I would get a Shimano citca or curado...both are sweet


----------

